# Adding packages to an SV



## emul0us (Jun 24, 2016)

So I have my eyes on a used 2011 Maxima SV Base (no sport, premium or technology packages). is it possible to add a package to the car, or at least some of the items that come from these packages? For instance, can I add the heated feature of the outside mirrors and the front seats & steering wheel that the Sport (or Premium) package offers?

If so, is it worth it?


----------



## emul0us (Jun 24, 2016)

62 views... not one reply... anyone?


----------

